# Procédure installation Linux sur imac 5,1



## Dear_Cpt_X (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 

Ma config : 
imac 5,1 17 pouces
/ Core 2 duo 2ghz
/ 4 go ram
/ 500go dd sata
/ mac os 10.5.8 

Je souhaite installer Linux Mint 19.3 dessus mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai le bonne version 64bits de mint, une clé usb 4gb et je passe par rufus. Avec ce dernier,  que je formate en Fat32 ou Fat et laisse en MBR pour Bios ou UEFI Rien ne se passe. La clé usb n'est pas reconnue au redémarrage en appuyant que la touche Alt de mon clavier pc. 

En passant par Etcher, je sélectionné l'iso de Linux puis la clé usb puis valide la création. 
Après cela, même problème, l'imac ne reconnaît pas la clé usb pour booster dessus.

Svp, avez vous une procédure claire et opérationnelle ? 

Merci  

Cdt


----------



## BlueG3 (28 Juin 2020)

j'ai bien que cela soit lié dans ton cas a un EFI 32 bits pour processeur 64 bits
très peu de distribution linux parviennent gérer ce problème


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (29 Juin 2020)

Bonjour.
Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais donc laisser macos.
Bonne journée


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2020)

Ce n'est pas LinuxMint, mais si tu veux vraiment essayer du linux, il y a cette possibilité :








						64-bit Ubuntu MATE images for 32-bit EFI Macintosh Computers
					

For those of us with older Intel based Mac computers you might have come across the fact that the 64bit ISOs will not boot on these machines leaving you stuck at a black screen that you can't select boot 1 or 2. I have made the following ISOs for Ubuntu MATE 64bit that will boot and install...




					ubuntu-mate.community
				




Par contre je ne peux te dire si ça marche vraiment ou pas, je n'ai pas d'imac 5.1 sous la main


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (7 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour. Merci à tous mais au final, j'ai vendu cet imac pour...reprendre un imac 20" power pc !! LOOL
Je m'amuse maintenant à essayer d'installer linux dessus sans réussir...
Je vais poster un autre message.

Merci encore pour os post !

Made The Force Be With You


----------

